# New M-Edge e-Luminator will be available for pre-order on May 26



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

_I just received this email from M-Edge: _

Dear M-Edge Customer,

We know many of you are excited to hear about our new 2nd generation e-Luminator. Well, get excited -- it's almost here!!

We've worked hard to make this product even better than our first e-Luminator. Based on your comments and suggestions, we have redesigned the 2nd generation e-Luminator to include the following features:

* "Super bright" LED light that operates at two brightness settings
* Optical grade lens provides smooth lighting
* Rotating support arm allows users to position the light from the side or top 
(see picture below)
* Compatible with M-Edge Prodigy, Executive and Platform Jackets for Kindle 2 
(as well as some new surprise Kindle 2 products coming soon!)
* Also, compatible with our Kindle 1 Executive jackets
* Requires only one AAA battery which provides more than 20 hours of use

Here's a sneak peek at our new and improved M-Edge e-Luminator 2:

















The e-Luminator will be available for pre-order on May 26. As a thank you for our customers' patience with the release of this new light, we will be offering a special limited time promotional discount code for your M-Edge e-Luminator 2 purchase. Please keep an eye on your e-mail inbox for this upcoming eNewsletter with discount code!

**Please note: : We expect to begin shipping all e-Luminators in mid-June. We will fill all preorders as soon as possible in the order they were received.*


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I got the same email, as I'm sure many of us did.  I'm excited about the light.  It looks like they've addressed several issues.  I'm also excited about the other surprises they have for K2, and I don't even own a K2.  
deb


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll be ordering one too.  I was excited when I heard they were now using one AAA battery (YIPEE!).
jp


----------



## ghum (Feb 13, 2009)

I believe  one of the surprises is that they will be offering a kindle 2 version of the Leisure jacket (currently only available for the Kindle1).  Asked Madge about this last month and they stated they will have it out soon.  Thinking about getting one.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool. Looks really nice.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm already thinking up a way to adapt the light to fit in my oberon cover...


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

kindle zen said:


> i'm already thinking up a way to adapt the light to fit in my oberon cover...


my thoughts exactly! Do you think it will be able to work with the oberon cover in the same way it does with the m-edge covers? The oberon does have the flap/pocket behind where the kindle sits so maybe it could slide in there, but idk?


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

I think some new colors are coming out as well.  I've been asking them for months about them making an orange color, and I was told a while ago that they thought there would be an orange cover coming this May.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

looks cool


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Finally!  I've been waiting to buy a light because I want one meant for my m-edge prodigy cover.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

kindle zen said:


> i'm already thinking up a way to adapt the light to fit in my oberon cover...


Ditto, but for my Noreves. I won't buy an M-edge cover unless they make one with stitching that matches the leather, like their other reader cover. (I have an aversion to contrasting stitching that I cannot overcome.)

I'm glad the light will use only one AAA battery. That means less weight than other book lights.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm using my Mighty Brite now and I really like it.  I liked the idea of having one fit my M-Edge cover but it was available when I purchased my cover.  I'm glad now because I really like the design of this new light.  My Mighty Brite will be my spare.  
jp


----------



## Jammie (Feb 23, 2009)

Man, I didn't even know you could sign up for email updates.  I've just been checking the site every now and then, waiting patiently for a light to put in my platform case.

Maybe someone can post the promotional discount code when they email it out . . . ?


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> my thoughts exactly! Do you think it will be able to work with the oberon cover in the same way it does with the m-edge covers? The oberon does have the flap/pocket behind where the kindle sits so maybe it could slide in there, but idk?


i was thinking it could slide it could slide into the pocket but i'm not sure how to keep it from moving about since the pocket is open top to bottom but i'm pretty sure i can figure out something. i kind of doubt there's going to be enough room to keep the light in the oberon cover spine with the kindle in place but can't tell for sure until i get one. if there's not enough room it should be easy enough to attach and detach the light as needed.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm thinking maybe a strip of velcro inside the back cover, perpendicular to the spine of the Oberon, to keep the bottom edge of a MEdge light inside an Oberon cover.  This would replace the bottom edge of the sewn slot in the MEdge covers. That might work.  I may try it on my Oberon, can't hurt.  If it doesn't work, I can always yank (terribly gently of course!!!) it off...  I would like to have my MEdge light work with my Oberon, but didn't think of how to try it until now.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I just went to the M-Edge site and now is says that it is available in the summer.  Has anyone pre-ordered it yet and if so, do you know how to do it?  I can't seem to figure out where the pre-order section is.  I want to get this as soon as it is available and I don't want to be too far back in line because I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, I think it first May 26 and now summer. There is a thread about that right now. I just gotta find it.

Edit: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8301.0.html


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for your help Kind. Just after I posted, I saw the same link.   Looks like I am not the only one that is anxious to get this.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

LibbyD said:


> Ditto, but for my Noreves. I won't buy an M-edge cover unless they make one with stitching that matches the leather, like their other reader cover. (I have an aversion to contrasting stitching that I cannot overcome.)
> 
> I'm glad the light will use only one AAA battery. That means less weight than other book lights.


If you figure out a way to make this light work w/the Noreve cover, please post it here! Thanks!!


----------

